# bow hunt'n fer yotes



## welder777 (Sep 7, 2006)

i know this sounds crazzzy but i 'm gonna do it anyone ever done it before doin it bye tree stand or ground blind let me know some info :withstupid:


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

my friend bout a week ago set out to some field.. set up in a blind and had a coyote come within 30 yards... shot it with his brand new bow.. 51 pound pennsylvania coyote..


----------



## coyhuntinsoldier (Jul 15, 2006)

that'll definately sharpen up your calling skills...


----------



## bigpaws (Aug 1, 2006)

fingerz42 said:


> my friend bout a week ago set out to some field.. set up in a blind and had a coyote come within 30 yards... shot it with his brand new bow.. 51 pound pennsylvania coyote..


 Sweet!
Any pictures???? :beer:


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

he has pictures.. but i dont think they were on a digital camera.. so we will have to scan them and all that crap.. but ill talk to him about it... i still havent seen any pictures of it myself..


----------



## bigpaws (Aug 1, 2006)

Awh...the agony. Keep us posted! So how's your season going?


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

i went out the other night for the first time in about 5 weeks, and i had my battery die on my caller and i didnt hear or see a coyote.. so it wasnt my best night out.. 
how bout yours..?


----------



## coyotekiler4 (Aug 14, 2006)

Fingerz-
Oct 1 opener 
1 R.Fox 250 yards out ----season not open
another location had several howls and yips but 
couldn't see nothing come in 
still lots of foilage------all the gear seems to be working.

will try again next weekend !


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

It sounds like this could be a fun challenge to shoot one with a bow, but to tell you the truth, I would not even try it. Whats the range on a bow for a good shot, about 40 yards and under, maybe out to 50 yards. Most of the time they probably will not come in that 40 to 50 yard range. I do not think you want to be educating those varmits with a call if they do not come in that close. If you get one withing 100 yards, use a gun to obtain a much higher kill rate. At least the gun will go out there and reach those rotten, pesky varmits. There is nothing worse than an educated coyote sitting out there 300+ yards looking at you. Remember, the only good coyote is a dead coyote. Give 'em HE** boys and shoot straight.

Thanks
Ima870man


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I've killed coyotes with bow, crossbow and handgun. All from tree stands. Granted I was really deer hunting when they came through but I still killed them! :lol: They are really no harder to kill than a deer. Just hit him in the boiler room, it'll go down. :sniper:


----------



## bigpaws (Aug 1, 2006)

fingerz42 said:


> i went out the other night for the first time in about 5 weeks, and i had my battery die on my caller and i didnt hear or see a coyote.. so it wasnt my best night out..
> how bout yours..?


Bummer, better luck is around the corner! As for me deer season is cutting into any yote hunting. :beer:


----------

